# Autotrail Dakota



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi 
we've just bought an Autotrail Dakota and would love to compare notes with other Dakota owners is there a way of finding out who owns a Dakota on this site or do we just ask 
is there a list ? 
thanks 
cath and john


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi jncrowe, click on home at the top, and then member list. you will then see a box saying "find matching motorhomes" put your van in here and you will find all the members with an autotrail dakota. all the best sean


----------

